# Just call me stupid



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Honestly, the second dry day in what seems like eternity and after I spent about an hour tackling Kiki's knotty legpits yesterday and a follow up session this afternoon - I go and take the dogs down to the beach for a run afterwards because it was such a lovely day...
So obviously then I have three dogs with sandy bottoms and knickers and Kiki's legs all wet and messed up again 

Ah well, rinsed off and dryish now and all the dogs are happily snoozing.

I'm off to clean the sand out of the bath, wash the towels and then give Kiki another comb through, and I'm thinking why oh why didn't I just take them through the meadows?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awww but soooo worth it for those lovely pictures and those sleepy poos!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful pictures! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Kiki and Dot look like the best of friends Marzi  have they taken to each other really well?? So lovley to see xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Kiki and Dot look like the best of friends Marzi  have they taken to each other really well?? So lovley to see xx


They are great friends and play all the time - Inzi only plays sometimes, so Kiki really enjoys having a nutty buddy to zoom around with. Then when they are tired they snuggle


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Cute pictures they seem like they had a great time so that is why you took them Love the picture of Kiki and Dot they look like twins


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Okay - if you insist....
"Your stupid!" 
Great twilight pics, 
please tell me lizzie wasn't swimming today??? X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hahaha.
Insanity doesn't run in my family, it positively gallops  
Liz was NOT swimming, mind you if she'd been there she might have enthusiastically paddled aka swimming with clothes on 
Fortunately she had an after school club.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Way to take it for your babies happiness. What a good doggie parent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely to have the choice of beach and meadow, what lucky doggies! Brilliant pictures


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Bet they were grateful for it though


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Love how they're asleep while your busy cleaning up the mess x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The true meaning of 'it's a dogs life' is..........pamper, scamper, sleep. Who'd be a human!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

That looks like a bracing walk! love the snuggle pics, look like poo book ends! (oh dear just had an image of the other type!), you are a perfect dog mum!


----------

